# Look what the cat drug in!



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi everyone!

Thought I would start a new journal.  My old one really doesn't apply anymore and virtually everything in there didn't apply to me now anyway.

Here's what's been happenin' -- 
I got pregnant!  That's the good news.  The bad news is, I'm having a miscarriage.   (TMI Alert -- whooop, whooop)  I actually am starting to cramp and started bleeding today....hopefully this won't last too long.

where is Butterfly when I need her?

I'm ready to get this over with though, because I'm ready to get back on track and start working out again and get back to my regular diet.  I'm tired of eating all the damn fruits and veggies and tired of the decaf coffee.   I was on the phone with my sister in law this morning and stopped at Starbucks, when she asked what I was getting, I said I didn't know, she said to get decaf - I laid into her and told her I was freekin' tired of decaf and wasn't getting it......she started laughing at me.

I'm still doing pretty good.  Walking a lot, but that is the extent of my workouts these days.   Still drinking lots of water and not eating too terribly bad, but not too great either.   I am anxious to get back to a regular healthy diet.  I am also contemplating getting a trainer again.  I might get one here at Cooper rather than at LifeTime because I can get a discount and it will be a lot cheaper.

Still waiting to get my money back from Gold's, but at least a judgment has been rendered by the State and I am getting a lot closer than I was.  I hope to have that over with by the end of April - that would be nice to have my $1200 back!!

OK, gotta get going, about to go home....I'll be checkin' in a lot more now.  Hope you guys are all doing great!!!   I've been peeking in every now and then and it looks like you all are.

Later!!!!
Tam


----------



## RoCk79 (Mar 24, 2005)

YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH  I'm so glad your back.......

I'm so SO sorry about the miscarriage girl.   


Look forward to seeing you around again tho.  So glad your back around here.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks J, I've missed you...I hope you're doing okay....Man you're wedding is getting close!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Mar 24, 2005)

YUP, it sure is.  And your motivation helps out so much.  Gosh I have missed you.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm sorry about the bad news


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2005)

I missed you.  

Hang in there and give me a buzz if you need an ear to listen.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi FG.  Sorry to hear about the news.  Take care.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks all!!  I really appreciate it.   I think the most important thing is to keep your chin up and try, try, try again.....however, at this point, I don't know if we will.  Depends on what happens at my appt. next Tuesday.

Thanks again -- Oh by the way, I wanna be called Superwoman from now on please!!!  (nevermind, someone at work just ticked me off and I'm venting)
Tam


----------



## RoCk79 (Mar 25, 2005)

Superwoman?  You are superwoman.  You always have been!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 28, 2005)

3/28/05
Started diet and exercise program today.  I'm excited because we're holding another Phat Pool here at work, so far it's just me and one of the other girls that did it last year.     

1 Farenheit capsule before breakfast
M1: 1/2 whole eggs, 1/2 egg whites (scrambled), coffee, water
M2: Apple and more water.
1 Farenheit capsule before lunch
M3: wild field greens salad w/ chicken, lemonade
M4: Detour protein bar (the mini one) w/ water, 
Diet Pepsi about 3:45
M5:

I don't know what lunch or snacks will be.   I brought a Lean Cuisine, but I'm not sure I want it...may just go get a grilled chicken salad.  I did bring yogurt and an apple today though and those will be my snacks.
I plan to go workout later this afternoon, brought my gear w/ me to work.
I also plan to get back to my morning workouts tomorrow morning.

OK, more later....I really need to get some work done now.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 28, 2005)

Sorry to read about your miscarriage.  That is terrible, but it seems that you are going forward.  

take care of yourself couSON


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey TamTam!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey Jodie.... how are you??  Hope you got some more suits done!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi CouSON....how have you been?  Oh, I got a chance to look through your "pad"....that's pretty cool - I love the idea of your website.....I love your random thoughts - you're such a linguist!   

I can't wait for new stuff!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 29, 2005)

03/29/05
Hey everyone...hope you're all well!!!

1 Farenheit capsule before breakfast.
M1: 1c. oatmeal w/ splenda, black coffee, 2 hard boiled egg whites
M2: yogurt and more water, water, water
1 Farenheit capsule before lunch
M3: Lean Cuisine dish, water (I may go get a small salad too).  NOPE, the lean cuisine was filling.....no salad
M4: apple and water
M5:

Yes, I know M2 and M4 are not meals...they are mearly snacks...but I journalize it this way so there......   

Working out today at lunchtime.....

BBL - hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm having a good day how are you?  Ya, you need to expand your m2 and 4 a little.  LOL  Can't wait to see your progress..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2005)

Expand it how????

I'm up for any good advice.  Should I add more water?    J/K.   
I'm not sure about what to have except maybe another dose of protein....I have found in the past that smaller meals and snacks work best for me (a la my training time with Victor)
I have a really good friend over here at Cooper, he's a trainer.  I may ask for some free info from him.....I'm sure he'll give it to me, he likes me and I think he is totally hot....okay, that's beside the point!  

1 Farenheit before breakfast
M1: black coffee, oatmeal and egg whites (hardboiled)
M2: banana and water
1 Farenheit before lunch
M3: grilled chicken sandwhich on wheat bun w/ loads of lettuce and tomato, water, water, lemonade, water
M4: yogurt and water, will have some fruit in about 30 minutes
M5:

More later.....I have tons to do today...
Tam


----------



## RoCk79 (Mar 30, 2005)

I am not an expert on diet, but I will go ahead and find some stuff for you to eat.  I dont want to give you wrong info and be flamed by other members, I have seen that in the past.  I just like reading your journal girl.  Your Superwoman!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 30, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Hi CouSON....how have you been?  Oh, I got a chance to look through your "pad"....that's pretty cool - I love the idea of your website.....I love your random thoughts - you're such a linguist!
> 
> I can't wait for new stuff!!!!!



  well thanks darlin'.  I got the website and didn't really have a need for it, so I put something up because I was paying for it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2005)

Please add anything you'd like John......I need all the help I can get.  All this talk of food has me hungry....I'm going to get some yogurt or some fruit or something....

OH, by the way....has anyone seen or does anyone have the book -- The Butt Book, by Tosca Reno?

I bought it and have just started reading it.....it's pretty interesting.  I don't know if there is anything in there I didn't already know......but maybe, I need to keep reading.....


----------



## RoCk79 (Mar 30, 2005)

Are you a picky eater?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2005)

I do not eat Cottage Cheese
I will not eat Cottage Cheese
I will not eat it with fruit
I can not choke it down with brute

I do not like Cottage Cheese
I will not eat it Fitgirl I am.....



Other than that....all else if fair game


----------



## RoCk79 (Mar 30, 2005)

Wow, I'm originally from wisconsin, so I love CHEESE, especially cheese curds, you ever have those????


----------



## RoCk79 (Mar 30, 2005)

OK, anyway, thats good.  I'm a picky eater sometimes, i get into moods where I can't stand something, and the next day, I will crave that same thing.  WIERD...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2005)

I will eat most cheeses, but not anything that begins, ends or has the word curds in it.....I don't even know what that is..but I'm not eating it...


----------



## RoCk79 (Mar 30, 2005)

Ah, they are good, fresh ones anyway.  I have bought some in arizona, and they are not so good.  but when I go and visit wisconsin, I ALWAYS buy cheese curds, but they are so fattning, it's so bad for you.......  Oh well, good thing I only go back once every couple years...LOL


----------



## RoCk79 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey FG, how are you today?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 31, 2005)

03/31/05  ALL IS GOOD TODAY!!

I just finished a run around our track here at work and at lunch....

Meals?  Oh yeah!!

2 Farenheit before b/fast
M1: 1 c. oatmeal w/ fresh blueberries, coffee, 2 hardboiled egg whites
M2: grapes, water
2 Farenheit before workout
Workout, run and walk around track outside here at work.
M3: small salad w/ olive oil and vinegar, lean cuisine, chicken basil bowl, water
M4: protein shake and then some water
M5: 

Hope everyone is okay today.   How are you today John?

Where is everyone????  No one loves me anymore???  John you and Jodi and Steven are the only ones who've stopped by to say hey......that's it....I'm going looking for everyone!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2005)

04/01/05
Morning everyone!  I hope you're having a good Friday so far -- Happy April Fools Day!  Don't play any tricks on anyone - you hear?

Today is a good day.  Not only is it Friday, but I feel good.   I've had a good diet all week long and a good run yesterday.   I plan to workout today again at lunchtime.

2 Farenheit before breakfast
M1: 1 c. oatmeal w/ blueberries in it, coffee
M2: Yogurt and Water
M3: Large Cobb salad and diet coke to drink, 1 glutamine, more water
M4:
M5

More later.  Hope you're all good this morning!


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey beautiful.  Glad you had a great week.  You must be stoked.  I'm having a slow day.  I can't wait to go do cardio, hit the weights really hard yesterday, tonight is hitting the cardio really hard.  I hate cardio, but I'm trying to slim down, so I feel it's really helping.  When I get to 30 minutes, and feel like stopping, I just look at my stomach and say, come on, you can do 30 more.  LOL  But it hurts.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2005)

When you get to that point that you wanna quit...just do 15 more minutes.  Then after that you can say come on...do 5 more minutes.   50 minutes is better than nothing....

Good luck....cardio tomorrow afternoon for me, running around at Supercross!!!!  Can't wait, it's gonna be so much fun


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2005)

I need food....don't know what to have.  I've eaten everything I brought.  What should I have??


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 1, 2005)

Cottage cheese.  LOL  j/k

Some fruit, go get some fruit.  I always love fruit, or, get yourself a protein bar, and a glass of milk,  That always fills me up when I'm still hungry....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2005)

You and I are on the same brainwave.....I had an apple and some more water.  I can tell this is going to be an early dinner night though...I'm gonna be hungry again in a couple of hours.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 1, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm...I want mac n cheese.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2005)

Ummmmm..............that's not funny!!!  I'm tryin' to be good over here!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 1, 2005)

> Look what the cat drug in!



Sorry! I have a bad habit of doing that.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey CAT, thanks for stopping by.....hey, don't worry about draggin' me around.  Just make sure you drag me by my hair and please don't kill me before laying me at the doorstep.....LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2005)

04/04/05 

Morning everyone...hope you all had a good weekend.  We went to Supercross on Saturday and had a GR8 time.  Hopefully I'll have some pics from this weekend later on.

This weekend was great as far as diet is concerned.  I even went to the gym yesterday.  I didn't go this morning because I got no sleep last night - but it is supposed to be 81 here today, so I will go run outside at lunch and then just do weights tomorrow morning.

M1:  1 c. oatmeal w/ splenda, 2 egg whites - hardboiled, black coffee
M2:  Strawberries and water to drink
M3:  Large Asian Chicken Salad, water w/ lemon to drink
M4:  Will have my Nitro-Tech shake
M5:

OK, enough about me.....hope you all have a great day.  Oh snap!  I just remembered we leave on Thursday morning for San Antonio for the weekend.   I so can't wait!!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Superwoman, how are you today?  Awesome weekend, I'm so happy!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2005)

Why are you so happy??  Glad you had a great weekend.....


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 4, 2005)

LOL, no I'm so happy you had a great weekend...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2005)

Ohhhh, K -- I'm a goober!!!!

We had so much fun - as soon as I get pics uploaded from this weekend, I'll post





			
				RoCk79 said:
			
		

> LOL, no I'm so happy you had a great weekend...


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 4, 2005)

Can't WAIT to see the pics girl!!!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 4, 2005)

Where are the pics at sweetie?


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 4, 2005)

Where are the pics at sweetie?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2005)

here's one from Supercross.....this is me on the left and a friend of mine on the right.....

As you can see, I have some serious weight to lose!!!   The beer in the right hand probably isn't helping matters.  LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2005)

04/05/05  Tuesday
Worked out this morning....upper body.  Shoulders, triceps and back and did abs.
M1: Nitro-Tech shake after workout (6:00am)
M2: 1/2 cup oatmeal w/ raisins (about 8:30)
M3: about 10 med. sized strawberries and water
M4: steak soft tacos from Chipotle (I know this wasn't the best thing I could've eaten...but I wanted it damnit)
M5:

More later as I eat and can log....

Hope you all are having a great day!!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 5, 2005)

You look HOT GIRL....Damn, there is my sweetie.  You are absolutely amazing.  #1


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 5, 2005)

Question, I have been doing cardio like crazy the last 2 weeks, and also up my water intake to almost 2 gallons a day, but I have only lost 2 lbs.  Is this due to all the water I'm drinking?  I see and can feel difference in myself, but the weight says otherwise, I haven't got my b/f % taken, but I just dont get it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2005)

You know as well as I do, you may be losing inches and not exactly pounds.   Especially if your lifting, muscle weighs more than fat!

Keep doing what you're doing.  As long as you're seeing and feeling the difference, you should be fine.    Be sure you're getting enough protein and the right amount of carbs and calories for your activity....you might want to shoot someone like GoPro or Jodie and Craig or even Jodi and email/pm to see if they offer any other info.  

But I say as long as you're seeing a difference and you're losing inches....you should be fine!

Thanks for the compliment, but hopefully I'll look better than that in a couple of weeks here...


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 5, 2005)

Ya, I will, I dont think I'm losing much inches, and I have been hitting the weights not nearly as hard as I have been the cardio, cause my goal, I know I have muscle, I just have fat covering it up, so I been concentrating more on cardio, then building, cause I only have 2 months left before the honeymoon, I just wana look thin, and I think I can tell a difference.  I just not sure.  But I like drinking all this water tho, it makes me feel better.  Hmmm..maybe a week before the wedding, I'll just cut back on my water.  I'll do what you said, try to find out from jodie or someone.  Thanks superwoman!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 5, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Hey CAT, thanks for stopping by.....hey, don't worry about draggin' me around.  Just make sure you drag me by my hair and please don't kill me before laying me at the doorstep.....LOL



I usually dont take requests...but anything for a beautiful lady


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2005)

04/06/07 Wednesday

GOOD MORNING!!!!!

All is well today, I didn't get to go workout because I had to be at work early, but I plan to go workout at lunch today.

M1: 1/2 c. oj, 1 c. black coffee and 3 egg whites (hardboiled)...I'm not very hungry this morning.
M2: Yogurt, water
M3: veggie pizza, diet coke
M4: baby carrots, raw broccoli, more water
M5: 

Hope all is well with everyone today...I am swamped as I will not be in the office tomorrow or Friday...going to San Antonio for the weekend to help hubby with one of his tradeshows.

BBL


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> here's one from Supercross.....this is me on the left and a friend of mine on the right.....
> 
> As you can see, I have some serious weight to lose!!!   The beer in the right hand probably isn't helping matters.  LOL


you're still a hottie....don't kid yourself..


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2005)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> Question, I have been doing cardio like crazy the last 2 weeks, and also up my water intake to almost 2 gallons a day, but I have only lost 2 lbs.  Is this due to all the water I'm drinking?  I see and can feel difference in myself, but the weight says otherwise, I haven't got my b/f % taken, but I just dont get it.


rock...2 friggin gallons a day? Are you working outside, exerting yourself?? U know u can drink too much and damage your kidneys, right?
I dunno if u were ever in the military, but I remember somehting from my training for when I was in the desert: if your pee is yellow..you are dehydrating. If it is clear, you are good. So, as long as you are peeing clear..you are drinking in enough water. I will put down 3 liters to a gallon a day and work a 'desk job' as you do. Be careful with all that water you are taking in, bud.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2005)

can I barrow your boobies for my shows???


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 6, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> can I barrow your boobies for my shows???



and could we borrow them on non-show days couSON


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2005)

Jodie...yes, you can borrow them for your shows

CouSON, could I alternate with you on Non-Show Dates?  My hubby has to have something to play with too


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 6, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Jodie...yes, you can borrow them for your shows
> 
> CouSON, could I alternate with you on Non-Show Dates?  My hubby has to have something to play with too


 ... you're too funny 
Sure, alternating is fine, I was taught to share.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2005)

I just need one, I can divide it.  LMAO


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2005)

You could....there's enough to go around!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2005)

*04/11/05 Monday
Yo, yo, yo, yo.....where my peeps at???

Hope you all had a great weekend.  We had a great time in San Antonio and then a pretty good weekend.

I did pretty well on my workouts and my diet!  I'm very proud of myself.

Went to the gym on Saturday, Sunday and this morning too.....feels so good!!

Workout this morning was back and biceps and then about 15 minutes of cardio
M1: Oatmeal w/ splenda and raspberries, black coffee
M2: Nuts (almonds)
M3: Turkey burger w/ extra lettuce and tomato, diet coke.
M4: Slimming soup w/ lots o' water
M5: Small piece of grilled steak, a few shrimp and some steamed carrots, water to drink.

I made a "slimming soup" from one of my books and brought about 2 cups of that today.  May have that for a snack or for lunch...don't know.   It's got green onion, cabbage, celery, broccoli, cauliflower and carrots in chicken broth.  It really is good, and filling......so we'll see.

Oh, I found out this morning that Victor is home.   I'm surprised he hasn't emailed or called me, but I won't bug him.  I know he has tons to do and he is here on a recruiting job....so I don't know how long he'll be home or if he'll even be going back.
Another one of the trainers that I worked with - you guys remember Will -- he works at LifeTime now and I see him daily.  He said he is having coffee with Vic tomorrow and wanted to know if I wanted to give him a message.  I said yes, tell him hi, tell him I'd like to see him and tell him I promise I won't wig out on him....(I probably scared the boy by wiggin' out the day he left.   But I couldn't help it    I knew I was totally going to miss him.  He'd become kinda like my brother and I just couldn't bear to see him go.   

Oh well, I hope he'll call me or something soon!  I'd love to see him.

OK, enough of my novel this morning -- I've been gone and I seriously need to get some work done!*


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 11, 2005)

Tam...I'm making my apt. reservations for June.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2005)

What's the date......oh man, it better not be the week we're in Padre.....


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 11, 2005)

When you going to Padre?

Show is the 3-4th.   

Umm..I have a problem.  No corp. unit in Dallas anymore.  The show is in Plano, need to find a hotel that has kitchen in it for my foods.  HELP!!  I have no clue about PLano.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2005)

Oh good.  I'm not leaving for Padre until the 5th.  There is a Radisson and a couple of corporate and extended stay places.....hold on, let me see what I can find.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2005)

OK
Homestead legacy -- 972-596-9966
StayBridge Suites -- 877-531-5084
Hearthside Extended Stay -- 972-758-8888
Courtyard -- 972-867-8000
Candlewood -- 877-531-5084


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 11, 2005)

Gonna have to be cheap cheap.  LOL  We be poor!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2005)

I think most all of these are pretty cheap.   With the exception of maybe the extended stay one......


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 11, 2005)

hey hottie!
Sounds like u had a good weekend too!
Phoenix was nice...sunny, warm...good looking...single women..everywhere....
going to LA the Friday after this one coming. Should be goooood. Too bad I can't drop the necesarry 20lbs in week and half..

Never been to Padre. Just taking a week off to relax?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah, we're going on vaca with the kiddies and with another couple and their two kids.  Should be tons of fun.....I'm working on dropping as much of 20 lbs as I can before then.  

I don't know if the turkey burger I had for lunch was a good decision or not, but at least it wasn't a regular cheese burger.....and.....and....I had no cheese on the burger!  That's a good thing, right?

So, forget about LA, when are you coming to Big D?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 11, 2005)

I have turkey burgetrs...u need the protein.and they are not bad for you...
I dunno...I don't kow anybody who is moving to Dallas and needs me to help them move there...

(That is why I am going to LA)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2005)

Well, can't you just....like......pretend???


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 11, 2005)

Tam...how far is the Plano Conven. Center from you?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2005)

It's only like 10 minutes from my house


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2005)

Oh, there are some nice little hotels in Richardson too.  Richardson is only about 15 minutes from the convention center


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2005)

I would so offer to let you stay at our house, but since the boys are with us....we have no room now.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2005)

When are you guys gonna come down, Friday afternoon?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 11, 2005)

Probably Thurs. evening.  Figure is at 8:30 on Friday.

Man this is gonna fawk up my normal timing of the last week.  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 11, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Well, can't you just....like......pretend???


oh..I am gooood at pretending...but these two trips were paid for by the friends whose services I provided for..I am still under a damn tight budget, babe...
Do'nt worry...I do wanna check out Houston / Dallas though.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2005)

What about dinner with you guys on Thursday night?  Are you up for it?  We'll go some place where you can get a nice meat lasagna and french bread.......hehehe


Just kidding -- we'll go somewhere where we can all get some grilled chicken and a salad....oh, oh, oh....I know this great new restaurant called the Grand Lux, I'll pick you guys up and I'll drive...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2005)

Ohhhhh, so, you need to be providing a service and you need to get paid.

I can figure somethin' out...


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hiya Superwoman.  Looks like your in a really great mood!!!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 11, 2005)

Do you have something for me???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey you, yeah I'm in a good mood.  We had a great weekend in San Antonio and my workouts are back on schedule.

I think I will have some more pics this afternoon.  I tried to get on my computer over the weekend and couldn't for some reason....hubby will be fixing the computer tonight...we might have just had a power surge because of our storms over the weekend.

XOXO


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 11, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> What about dinner with you guys on Thursday night?  Are you up for it?  We'll go some place where you can get a nice meat lasagna and french bread.......hehehe
> 
> 
> Just kidding -- we'll go somewhere where we can all get some grilled chicken and a salad....oh, oh, oh....I know this great new restaurant called the Grand Lux, I'll pick you guys up and I'll drive...


I would say yes...but I'm not sure what my last week diet will look like.  Rachel at Beverly is doing my diet.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2005)

Well maybe we can just play it by ear?


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 12, 2005)

morning couSON


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2005)

Mornin' CouSON.....how is ya today?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2005)

04/12/05 Tuesday
OK, I wrote this whole long thing and then lost it somehow....hate when that happens.

Anyway ~~ I didn't get to workout this morning, I don't know what happened, I could've sworn that I set my alarm....but oh well ~~ I worked out on Saturday, Sunday and Monday, time for a rest.  I will go for a jog today at lunch if it's nice out there.

M1: 1 c. oatmeal w/ fresh berries, cup of black coffee
M2: strawberries, 1/2 ww bagel, water
M3: Mango tea and 1/2 of a wild field greens salad w/ grilled chicken, ate the rest of my slimming soup from yesterday.....
M4:
M5: 

I don't know what will be to eat the rest of the day - I brought a Detour Bar, I have the rest of my slimming soup and I have some tuna.   As a matter of fact, I might have to have that tuna right now........I'm getting a little hungry!

OK, more later -- OH, by the way -- guess what??  Today is my 1 year anniversary here at Cooper!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 12, 2005)

I am great, and yourself?


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey sexy, goodmorning.  I'm sending you a pm.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 12, 2005)

OMG..has it already been a year?  wow!  Doesn't seem like it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2005)

JOhn, I sent you a PM back


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 12, 2005)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2005)

I know Jodie, I can't believe it's been one year either!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 12, 2005)

Tam...We are booked for the Candlewood Suites for Fri.  But may change it to Th.  They wanted $85 for Thu. night. and $65 for the weekend.  wtf???

They have a full kit. so I can cook my chix there!  No eatting icky chix or turkey bird!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2005)

I'm glad you guys got a room.....that's weird about the price change/usually rooms are more expensive over the weekends....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Ohhhhh, so, you need to be providing a service and you need to get paid.
> 
> I can figure somethin' out...


now...you're talking...

hiya!
Happy Tuesday to you! Had a pretty good day in the gym yesterday...blew it w/ the food I ate..but oh well..

Gotta get cleaned up, do a couple errands, get to the gym, then on to work...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2005)

Be sure to do some stuff around the hose....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Be sure to do some stuff around the hose....


I do that daily..but thanx for the concern....still on the look out for someone else to do stuff w/ my hose...

HA!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm always happy to oblige where hoses are concerned!    But that's neither here nor there.

I told you to bring your happy ass to Dallas!!!  I have plenty of single friends that would be more than eager to meet you bud.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2005)

04/13/05 Wednesday

Had a great workout this morning      

Ya know - I'd really like to have the liberty to go home and go back to sleep after my workouts....wouldn't that be nice?     I've gone back to my old supps, Zantrex3, I liked it when I took it and it really worked, so I'm trying it again ~~ especially now that I'm back on a routine in the gym, it should really help.  So, you'll see those on my list from now on.  

2 Zantrex before workout
cardio day -- 20 minutes on the treadmill, 15 on the elliptical.   AAAHHHHHH..............

M1: low sodium canadian bacon, 2 eggs, 1 slice wheat toast, iced coffee
M2: banana and water and then yogurt w/ Kashi Go Lean crunch in it.
2 Zantrex before lunch
M3: Chipotle, chicken, black beans, lettuce, water for a bev.
M4:
M5:

I don't know what I will be having today....I left my soup and my protein bar at home.  I do have a Lean Cuisine here at work, but only like to have those in a pinch and if necessary.  Maybe I will go out and get some chicken or something today.

Oh, did I tell you guys that me and another girl here have another phat pool going on?  Well, we do....it's $20 a month/each and we're gonna continue it through the end of May.  Will only be $80, but hey, $80 is $80!!

OK, enough of chatty kathy this morning.....hope you're all doing well today!
XOXOXO


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2005)

Chipolte.....Burrito bowl with chic, veggies and salsa.  No rice, beans, cheese or sour cream or gauc!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2005)

Sounds good actually.....I don't like the sc anyway....can't do the white stuff.  I might have to splurge on a little guac though -- hey, I gotta be honest, right??

Thanks for the idea....that does sound pretty tasty.....ah great! now I'm hungry


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey, I had chipolte yesterday tooo.....  Hmmm Hmmmm Good


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2005)

I love chipotle....but now I've got Pei Wei on the brain!!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 13, 2005)

you gots what on the brain?


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 13, 2005)

morning couSON!

When do we get our invite to visit sunny Dallas?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2005)

Pei Wei....it's like PF Chang...


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 13, 2005)

AH!!!!!   gotcha.  I see


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2005)

It is so good too

couSON, you know you've got an open invitation -- you don't need a special one!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 13, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> couSON, you know you've got an open invitation -- you don't need a special one!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Sounds good actually.....I don't like the sc anyway....can't do the white stuff.  I might have to splurge on a little guac though -- hey, I gotta be honest, right??
> 
> Thanks for the idea....that does sound pretty tasty.....ah great! now I'm hungry


naw...she left the toppings off! Ok, I can pass on the beans too..


okie dokie..one road trip..coming up!
I told you I wrecked my friend's sport bike, right? He is being an ass about it. I can uderstand his being mad..but damn. My insurance is going to pay for it. It is going to be totaled. Loan paid for. Now..he wants me to pay an extra 4k on top of that..for..get this...equity.
Um..Mark..buddy...the bike is 4 years old..and has DEPRECIATED...I told him whatever cost that arises that the insurance does not pay for. (to replace the same bike, I would make up, but I was NOT going to be buying him a new bike)
Yeah...it sux that I wrecked it and it is gone..but accidents happen...

How's you?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2005)

You are absolutely right.....equity!  Please!!!

Isn't insurance gonna cover the remainder of the loan?  That's usually how those "totaled" vehicles work.   

Sorry he's being an ass, but at least you offered to pay the difference for the bike, that's going above and beyond if you ask me.  Get over it Mark....

I'm great.  I'm tired and I think I'll go home and lie down for a bit, I'd really like to go tan though, but it probably won't happen until tomorrow.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah...he did not like that email I sent him..his 1st voice mail was...nasty. He again...threatened to kick my ass 'cause he thought I am tyring to screw him out of the bike.
He finaly calmed down by his 4th voice mail.
I am working on a mail right now. 1st, reminded him that he has already threatened me with physical violence twice since this happened..and that there would not be a 3rd time. I told him, as I did the 1st email..I was going to take care of it. I am going to make up the difference of what the insurance payes off and what the bike is worth to replace. THAT is fair. He can do whatever he wants with the money. Buy another one like his, put it down on a new bike..pound it up his ass and light it on fire; I don't care.
Other than that, I am good. I think I am up to about 3 clients right now! Wahoo! More on the way!


um...sweetie...did u lift today? Or an off day?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey, keep me posted and let me know what happens....

Ugh, no, no lifting today.   I slept in because I got NO sleep last night.  I kept getting work up with these damn cramps in my calves.  I wish I knew what was causing them.  But I am on my supps, eating well and doing a lot of running around today - today is our All Staff Meeting and there is tons to do.  I'm also running up and down the stairs, up and down the stairs, up and down the stairs, up and down the stairs............loads of cardio!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2005)

Monday 4/18
OK, scoopage.....
I found out Thursday that my Quantitative hCG numbers went back up.  For those of you that don't know your med terms, that means somehow, some way, I got pregnant again.  The nurse at my docs office said it's not entirely impossible, they have seen it before.

Now today, they tell me my numbers are back down a little.  I don't get it at all!  I'd like an answer and would like for something to happen, either I am or I'm not!  I'm tired of this now, just plain sick and tired of it.  I have to go back to the doctor on Wednesday for more bloodwork and they said they are sending it to a different lab to see what the can tell.  Who knows what's gonna happen??  Anyone a psychic around here?

Needless to say, I haven't done any workout since.....the 12th or the 13th, I think.
Hubby said he is wondering if all of this is worth it.  I'm beginning to wonder myself.  
I think I'm ready to give up on the whole "having a baby" thing.  

Anyway, I'll keep you guys posted......thanks for listening.  I know this is a place of bodybuilding, fitness and nutrition, but I think we've all become good friends here and I see it more of a place of body, mind and spirit.


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 18, 2005)

Good luck on being pregnant.  I will say a prayer for you.  Hopefully you will get what you want, and everything will be fine.


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 18, 2005)

OH yeah, I saw my mom on Friday.  Had the little "chat" with her.  It went alright, I'll send you a pm in a little while giving you the "scoop"


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2005)

Yeah, give me the scoop....I'm glad it went well, or at least alright!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey Tam!
Hope you are ok...
My friend's are having a little difficulty with trying to have another child too, I believe.
Keep your chin up, have faith and all will work out as it is supposed to.
mike


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 22, 2005)

04/22/05

Good morning everyone!!!   Just letting you all know I'm still around.

BBL to update!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 22, 2005)

me too! I'll even post my one whole gym workout this week later to prove it....
stupid three job haivng experience getting in the way....
How's you?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 25, 2005)

04/25/05 Monday
Hey y'all.....how's it?  All is well here....had a great weekend.   Saturday we took the Challenger to CarToys to get new stereo system for it and then to get lunch and then home.  Went to my mother in laws on Friday night as she had just come home from the hospital.

Yesterday, we went to the gym and then we planted new stuff in the yard and cleaned up some weeds......very eventful weekend!

How is everyone?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 25, 2005)

I worked all weekend.     Got two more weekends in a row.  Its icky out today too.  and I want bad foods.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 26, 2005)

No bad foods for you missy.....!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 27, 2005)

04/27/05

HAPPY ADMINISTRATIVE PROFESSIONALS DAY to those of you that are.

I got a gift certificate to our Spa, a very cute glass tiled frame and two really nice cards!  My bosses love me....

I had a great 30 min. cardio session today at lunch -- my diet hasn't been that bad today either.

*Zantrex 3 before breakfast*
*M1:* oatmeal w/ 1 tspn peanut butter, 1  hardboiled eggwhite (I would've eaten more, but I think they were bad..ick), water
*M2:* 1/2 Detour bar, water
*Zantrex 3 before workout*
*M3:* 2 & 1/2 small pieces of grilled steak, leftover from dinner, cherry tomatoes, cucumbers, diet pepsi
*M4:* Med sized pear and water
*M5:* Grilled chicken, about 2 tblspn of rice pilaf, green beans, water


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 28, 2005)

04/28/05 Thursday

Ahhhh, Thursday -- one more day to Friday.  The kiddies are out of school tomorrow so their dad is picking them up tonight.  

I just want to tell you all how wonderful I feel.   I may not look really wonderful....still trying to take off the extra 12 lbs that I put on getting pregnant and then being pregnant, but that's going to come off pretty easily -- I'm not worried about it.   

But I feel so very good -- energy to burn, I'm working out, my diet is shaping up, I even bought a new swimsuit to wear to Padre.  

Zantrex3 before breakfast
M1: 2 eggs, 1 slice canadian bacon, 4 slices tomato, water
M2: chicken chopped salad, diet coke
M3:
M4:
M5:

I plan to go workout this afternoon at lunch again.  I went yesterday and just did cardio.  This afternoon, I might go and work shoulders and then go do some abs and somemore cardio.  I want to go tan tonight after work too.

OK, enough about me...sorry for the me, me, me post....but then again, this IS my journal.

XOXOXO


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 28, 2005)

OK.... why am I on  a sugar kick this afternoon???    

I'm sick of sitting here eating crap!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 28, 2005)

Tam...PM me your addie. we have half a bottle of that Zantrex stuff I will send you.

And step away from the candy dish!


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 28, 2005)

I just asked you if you knew anybody who wanted that Zantrax stuff. I get that stuff free all the time Tammy....all coming your way if you want them.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2005)

Oh myyyy, you guys are awesome.....Jodie, I PM'd both you and Craig I think.


Thanks so much!!!!!  You guys are awesome.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2005)

04/29/05 Friday

OK, all I can say is TGIF and man, for some reason I am wishing I was in Vegas right now!!!   I may have to look into a long weekend trip for the hubby and I.  Maybe after school is out next month.  

Today has been good.  I'm in a good mood, I feel good....I've lost 6 pounds!!   about 7 more to go...

Zantrex3 before breakfast
M1: tomato slices, canadian bacon, 3 eggs, water
M2: 1 cup slimming soup, water
Zantrex3 before workout
20 minutes cardio, biceps, shoulders
M3: 2 veggie burger patties, a pickle spear, some tomato slices, water.  I don't know why I had a veggie burger, it sounded good at the time.  It was good, I was so hungry, I don't know if I stopped to taste it really.   
M4: apple, pink lemonade
M5:

I plan to go workout today at lunch...it is supposed to be in the high 80's here in Dallas today and boy do I wanna be outside....I have total Spring Fever!

Hope you're all doing good today....what's everyone got planned for the weekend?  Huh, huh, huh??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2005)

PS, the candy dish went in the trash!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 29, 2005)

let's all  bye bye to the candy dish and it's contents


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2005)

bye bye little candy jar

 bye bye


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 29, 2005)

candy is evil.

Tam...to answer your question you left for me....I am going to wait the extra two weeks for the show in SA.  Works out better for me with a lil more time and with my work schedule, otherwise I'd be off 4 weekends in a row, and it isn't fair to the others I work with to get stuck working all weekends.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 29, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=995359#post995359


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2005)

Jodie, I can't access that link.  It says I don't have permission to access it.....


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 29, 2005)

oh shit..they moved it.  LOL
Here....http://www.pamelablackburn.com/challenge/index.html

she is in Dallas...it would be good for you to enter!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 29, 2005)

oh fawk..that's alot of money


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah, who's gonna pay my $2000 entry fee??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2005)

05/02/05 Monday

Happy May everyone!!!  WOW, May already....can hardly believe it!

OK, I have a problem....who's got stepkids or a difficult kid of your own?  I need some advice!  
For those of you who know, Donnie and Brandon (my boys) recently came to live with us.  Their dad was losing his other two because the mom was taking them back to South Africa with her, her mom is not doing well!  He was also having a lot of discussions from me and from the boys because they wanted to come live with us.  Well, in early Feb., he relented and let me have the boys.  Donnie, my oldest is having some problems right now and is confused and thinks he made the wrong decision about coming to live with us.  They (the boys) were at their dad's this weekend and I think he may have started putting things in their heads and now Donnie is wanting to go back to his dad's.   
His dad doesn't have any place for them as he lives with another guy and his two kids.  They don't have  a place to sleep when they go over there (they're sleeping on the couch) and they don't have a working shower and the boys didn't shower the whole weekend they were there.  I don't want to be a snot and send CPS to his house, but I will if he fights me on this.  

Brad and I have done all we can to try to help Donnie be responsible, his grades are better now than they've been in a long time and I think Donnie is feeling a little bombarded and overwhelmed with all of his newfound responsibility.  He wants so many things; to get back into Karate, he wants a cell phone, he wants a new dirt bike, but I don't feel that I can give it to him because of his lack of respect, lack of responsibility and lack of appreciation for everything we've already given him and done for him.  Another bad part about it is that Brad is feeling like he is the reason Donnie doesn't want to be there.  That really hurts my feelings and makes me sad.  I just don't know how to help my kid.  I am going to put him in some therapy though.

Sorry for this being so long....I just thought I could get some advice from my friends.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2005)

05/02/05 Monday
On a lighter note....I'm doing really well with diet and exercise.  Brad and I played racquetball for a whole hour on Saturday and we planted new flowers and trees and did a lot of yard work on Sunday.

Zantrex3 before breakfast
M1: tomato slices, canadian bacon and eggs, water
M2: roasted garlic and tomato "slimming" soup, water
M3: vegetable spa slimming soup and some crackers, water 
M4:
M5:

More later... hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## RoCk79 (May 4, 2005)

Hey sexy girl.  How are ya?  hey, check out my gallery, new pics up.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2005)

Hey, I posted a reply under that first pic.....


----------



## naturaltan (May 4, 2005)

ummmm ... no advice, but I do empathize with you.  It think being a stepfather would be a very very difficult job.  Hope all turns out ok for you.

On a lighter side, did you see the new addition to our family?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2005)

I definitely agree with you couSON....I know it's difficult for the hubby.  Which is why when Father's Day rolls around, he'll get something extra special.  He does EVERY year, of course.

I'm sure it will all workout.

I love the new addition.....soooo cute!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2005)

I'm hungry!!!

Oh yeah, Happy Cinco de Mayo peeps!!     Who's partyin' down tonight?  No throwin' down for me.....kiddies and hubbies and laundry and stuff!!!  Maybe I'll have a beer w/ dinner tonight, just to celebrate!!!!

I'm only working half day today, gotta take a child to the doctor.  Then I think I'll go workout and tan, then go to the store for something for dinner.   Kinda sounds like a mexican food day, huh?


----------



## RoCk79 (May 5, 2005)

Hey sexy, how are you?  Did you get the email I sent you?

Hmmmm.. Tanning that sexy body of yours huh?  When do we get to see pics?  I wana see I wana see.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2005)

I might take a few extra pics of the tanned self.....

Which email are you talkin about?  Did you send it to my yahoo account?  When?  The only email I got from you was a post here to check out your new pics in the gallery....which I did and replied to and replied to again this morning!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2005)

Oh I just saw your reply.....that's what happens when you're in AZ and I'm in TX.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 6, 2005)

TGIF EVERYONE!!!    Hope you're all doing well today.

I'm good, so glad it's Friday -- Pretty bored actually...there is no way I'm going to be able to sit here all day and do nothing.  Especially when it's so beautiful outside.  It's supposed to be in the 80's here today.  Oh well, maybe the day will go by quicker after lunch.  Today was also pay day and I'm going to go to the bank at lunch and then get some lunch!!  I'm thinking about Chipotle today!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 6, 2005)

Hey, can someone resize a pic for me?   I want to add some other stuff to my gallery, but can't get them resized to do so!  
Thanks


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 6, 2005)

WOW!!!!!!  CHECK THIS OUT!

I just got a check for $150 as a bonus for being here for a year!!!   

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2005)

hey good looking! I"d love to have the pics..but I can't resize them..

Sounds like you are doing pretty good!
I got back form LA on Wednesday. That's it. I'm moving there...gonna be expensive, but that will be ok...
I met WILL SMITH! Shook his head and everything! It made my trip!
Whatcha gonna do this weekend?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 6, 2005)

You shook Will Smith's head???   WOW!  How'd that work out for ya???    Bet he was pissed!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2005)

I'm a pretty fast runner.. 

smarty pants...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 6, 2005)

OOOOHHHHHHH, you're a crack up!


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2005)

you outa see my impressions..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 6, 2005)

Maybe I'll take a trip out to LA???


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2005)

sounds great! be happy to show you around after while!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 6, 2005)

A good friend of mine's brother lives out there....maybe we can kill two birds with one stone?


----------



## RoCk79 (May 6, 2005)

Hey, I'll resize the pic for you, email it to me.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 6, 2005)

OK, I just sent them to you


----------



## RoCk79 (May 6, 2005)

To my yahoo account?


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> A good friend of mine's brother lives out there....maybe we can kill two birds with one stone?


sounds like a plan! Where at is he? It is looking like I am gonna be in the renondo beach area.
my friend's townhome is only 4 blocks from the ocean...very nice...can walk tothe pier..alot of activities...I am gonna luv it there!
kinda funny..I am gonna have to get a german car of some sort (bmw / mercedes) to 'fit in'....
I was told that if I show up to a expensive home with my 'cheap, economy' car, I wouldnt get the time of day!
They would rather see me in a 15 year old germancar, than a year old mazda 3....
I was looking around...you know the old 450 - 500 sl that 'bobby ewing' drove on Dallas? Classsy car, not very expensive..might get one of those and drive it until I can afford something newer...
oy...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2005)

Be back later....just poppin in to say hi really quick....

B - you should totally get the SL....just be sure to get a convertible


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2005)

Closing This Journal.....please See *freedom From Within*.   My New Journal.

Thanx


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Be back later....just poppin in to say hi really quick....
> 
> B - you should totally get the SL....just be sure to get a convertible


I think they are actually all convertables..with removable hard tops...
ok..this is CLOSED!


----------

